# Horses <3



## clothrop (Nov 30, 2016)

Here are some examples of my work  Please post your opinion in the comments


----------



## snowbear (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice.  I really like the second one.  I can't decide if the last one needs a little spot warming around the young lady's face.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice set like the first the best


----------



## clothrop (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback snowbear  I'm really glad you like it!


----------



## clothrop (Nov 30, 2016)

By the way, I've submitted second photo for the photo of the month competition, I hope it wasn't too late


----------



## snowbear (Nov 30, 2016)

<PM sent>


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

I like #3 the best.  As photographic accomplishment, #'s 1 & 4 are not quite ready for prime time, IMO.  #3 could stand being cropped a bit on the top to frame your subjects better.  I think the pose(es), lighting, color, etc. are good, just some off the top, please.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice set; horses are wonderful animals to shoot!  A couple of thoughts for potential improvement:

In the first image, consider cropping vertically just before the very last hairs of the mane.  This will eliminate the bulk of the body, which isn't all that interesting, and which is serving as a leading line to pull the viewer's eye past the face and into the black background of the image. 

In #3, a little more fill light would have been beneficial.  As-is, I think some subtle burning in around the  young lady's face and the horse's body as well as a very slight colour correction.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 1, 2016)

nice


----------



## unpopular (Dec 3, 2016)

three horse _is_ less than two horses.


----------



## TomW (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the first image. I personally enjoy the leading line into the black background.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 17, 2017)

I like the first, and agree with the previous comment that it could be improved with a different crop. I really want to like the second, the capture of the white horse rearing is very powerful, just not sure I like how the second horse fits.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2017)

1 & 3 are the best. 2 feels a bit weak with no real center of attention. 
#3 is a decent image but the sort that the rider would buy but lacks fine art merit.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2017)

1 - I agree that this photo could benefit greatly from a portrait crop. Youv'e got a great solid black background photo with good control over exposure on the horses head and body; however besides the head the rest isn't doing much but distract. A portrait crop cleans thus up, plus it also means that the angle of head to body and the angle of the camera will have you looking more "at" the horses head; whilst at present there's almost a suggestion of looking down at the horse a little with the body in the frame.
edit - you might try a saturation layer and desaturating the cyan channel to lose a bit of the blue tinge in the blaze. Shadows often give a bluish cast and desaturating a fair bit in the cyan channel can help lose the effect (though I find if you fully desaturate, sometimes, the white area loses all colour that one would expect so sometimes you have to experiment a little)


2 - Another very solid exposure, not easy on a grey horse next to a chestnut/brown horse. However whilst its fun its also lacking. I feel as if the rear from the grey is half way, either on the down or the up or just a mini rear not a full standing one. Meanwhile the other horse distracts a bit from the hind legs and full pose. With the angle of both horses they almost feel like they are both tipping over to hte left; which takes away from the power of the rear from the grey (indeed the hind legs are giving an odd suggestion as they are so straight at that odd angle).

This is the kind of photo anyone with a connection to the horses will likely like; might not pay for it, but they'd like it and call it great; but those without connection won't like it as much.

3 - As said by others a little warming on the face, maybe a reflector or a little more light; but otherwise a very good solid photo. Got the horse doing exactly what you want as well; head turned with a good angle and ears prickd up. Just what you want from the horse in the scene (which is the harder part to pose perfectly).

4 - a little dark on the foreground of the face; light side has very good colour to the eye, which can be a tricky thing to get with many animals (which often have very dark eyes that are easily shadowed).


Overall you've got great exposure and lighting control in general; a few refinements here and there and a bit of tidying up of composition; but you're onto a very solid line here!


----------

